# Unknown Record error



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

I am trying to hang on to my 921 as long as possible and move it to my bedroom. Wouldn't you know as soon as I decide to keep it it starts to act up. I was deleting some old recordings and suddenly nothing was showing up in my list. I did a soft reboot, my recordings showed up, deleted a couple more shows and it happened again. This time after a soft reboot I started getting a "Unknown Record - Channel 77" error message.

A call to Dish went nowehere, so I did pulled the power cord and everything seemed to be back to normal. Once the Super Bowl was over and we tried to change channels, it happened again. Now I am having to do sof t reboots it seems twice or three times a day and then it works okay for awhile.

Does anybody have any suggestions or tips as it does not seem to be hardware issues.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

That was a common bug a couple of years ago that was supposed to be fixed. However, a couple of months ago, I started getting it every week or so. It showed up mostly when the wind was blowing the dishes (I have a 4' and a 6') around and the picture kept losing lock.

You might check to see if it happens with a weak signal.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

My signals are the same as before amd we have really had a mild winter with no rain for over a month. My issue is occuring at least twice a day and I am afraid of it just quitting altogther. I thought I read where some had success deleting their OTA channels and then rescanning. Was the issue from a few years ago software based?


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah, a software fix took care of it.


----------



## 7200lastsurvivor (Feb 15, 2007)

I use to get this alot after my 721 crashed while deleteing alot of shows. 

I was able to fix it by having the box wipe the pvr partition on the drive . I think this would work too since the 721 and 921 are so similar

basicly you take the cover off the 921 and you unplug the power connector for the hardrive. turn on the reciever let the error out do to hd failure unplug the box. plug the power connector back into the harddrive and turn the box on it will wipe and re install the sofware and pvr partiions. Wiping any half deleted programing off of it.


----------

